# Intel 82577LM NIC isn't assoicated with driver

## gzaidman

After installing Gentoo for the first time on my own personal computer after using Arch for a long time,

I was greeted with my first problem: my nic, Intel 82577LM, isn't associated with the appropriate driver (e1000, according to my research), therefore, no eth0 device is present.

dmesg seem to indicate the e1000, along with the e100 module had been started, with no problem, and running the command 

```
lspci -vvs 00:19.0
```

 outputs the following information:

```
 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2153

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at f2600000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 1: Memory at f2625000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [e0] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

```

I have no idea how to proceed from here so any help will be greatly appreciated!

----------

## roarinelk

for the 82577 you want the driver called "e1000e"

----------

## gzaidman

Hi, thanks for your help, 

but searching for e1000e in the make menuconfig brings up an option I already included while compiling the kernel, so that doesn't seem to be the problem.

Any other suggestions?

----------

## Jaglover

Your lspci -vvs output does not show the kernel driver in use. 

Did you build e1000e as module? If yes, will modprobe e1000e make it work?

----------

## gzaidman

1. The driver doesn't show even when using the -k flag.

2. I built e1000e into the kernel, modprobe complains that no module named e1000e exists.

----------

## Arkhelion

If the driver is in the kernel and your card isn't recognized, my guess is you miss the firmware...

Try emerge linux-firmware to get all firmware files or find the right one for your card (you could try net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode)

----------

## mimosinnet

I have come across this issue, and my issue was in the definition of the driver loading options. This works:

```
Linux/x86 3.10.7-gentoo

 Device Drivers → Generic Driver Options

  │ │                           ()  path to uevent helper                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                           -*- Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev                                              │ │  

  │ │                           [*]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs                            │ │  

  │ │                           [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware                           │ │  

  │ │                           [*] Prevent firmware from being built                                                            │ │  

  │ │                           -*- Userspace firmware loading support                                                           │ │  

  │ │                           [ ]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary                                          │ │  

  │ │                           ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary                                    │ │  

  │ │                           [ ] Fallback user-helper invocation for firmware loading 
```

(I had the "Include..." and "Fallback..." options checked before)

Cheers!

----------

